# Schwinn Phantom 1950 restored



## Driftpr (May 19, 2018)

*This my Schwinn Black Phantom 1950 project been restored coming along ...*


----------



## Howard Gordon (May 19, 2018)

Looking Good!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 19, 2018)

ENJOY!


----------



## Driftpr (May 19, 2018)

Howard Gordon said:


> Looking Good!!!



Thanks


----------



## Driftpr (May 19, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> ENJOY!



I will once it's done....Thanks Wes!!


----------



## bicycle larry (May 20, 2018)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 810244 View attachment 810242 View attachment 810243 View attachment 810236 View attachment 810239 View attachment 810240 View attachment 810241 *This my Schwinn Black Phantom 1950 project been restored coming along ...*



very nicely done ,I like it .from bicycle larry


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Jul 27, 2018)

*Sweet!*


----------



## JimRoy (Aug 4, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## anders1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Nashman (Aug 6, 2018)

Looking smooth!!!  Keep us posted as it progresses. Thanks!


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 13, 2018)

*Been working in couple of my projects here the wheels for my Black Phantom. Nice set of s2 wrap with Indian tires and Schwinn drum brake.







*


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 28, 2018)

Going to be a beauty !  , nice job ☺


----------



## Driftpr (May 27, 2019)

*Finally putting together this Black Phantom 














*


----------



## Sven (May 28, 2019)

Wow, looking good. Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Hammerhead (May 28, 2019)

Very nice looking! Great work keep us updated on the progress.
Hammerhead


----------



## bobcycles (May 28, 2019)

Looks very nice....if I can chime in without offending your hard work..
The pinstripes stop and don't continue the wrap around on the frame tubing..
sort of dead end at where the darts start.
You might be able to take some rubbing compound and fix that...
also carry your stripes a bit farther (longer) on the seat mast diamond
and fork arms...
Looks NICE....and much better than most restorations out there!


----------



## Driftpr (May 29, 2019)

*More progress on this Phantom 














*


----------



## Driftpr (May 31, 2019)

*Almost ready....










*


----------



## Mark Johnston (May 31, 2019)

Wow! It’s beautiful!
 Someone will be along shortly to pick it apart and criticize small details, but don’t listen to them. You did a great job!


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 1, 2019)

Mark Johnston said:


> Wow! It’s beautiful!
> Someone will be along shortly to pick it apart and criticize small details, but don’t listen to them. You did a great job!



Jajaj oh yes there’s always a few with negative input but no worries I do what I like with my bicycle and will always do my best at it.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 9, 2019)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 810244View attachment 810242View attachment 810243View attachment 810236View attachment 810239View attachment 810240View attachment 810241*This my Schwinn Black Phantom 1950 project been restored coming along ...*



Gorgeous, GORGEOUS bike!! Send more pictures when it's done!! Ride on. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 9, 2019)

Driftpr said:


> *Almost ready....View attachment 1007515
> View attachment 1007516*
> 
> *View attachment 1007517*



Is the cross bar on the handle bar an accessory item or is that an o.e.m. Item? Thanks and RIDE ON!! Razin.


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 9, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Is the cross bar on the handle bar an accessory item or is that an o.e.m. Item? Thanks and RIDE ON!! Razin.



It’s a Person Majestic Crossbar it was accessories for the bicycle.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 9, 2019)

Cool item. I'd like to find one. Thanks and ride on. Razin.


----------



## Driftpr (Jun 9, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Cool item. I'd like to find one. Thanks and ride on. Razin.



. Very hard to find I found this one NOS incredible.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jun 9, 2019)

That's a beauty! Very nice work !


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2019)

Beautiful Phantoms! Mine turned into a rust bucket again.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 24, 2019)

Driftpr said:


> View attachment 1035634
> 
> View attachment 1035633



Very nice bikes!! But who rides a bike with no pedals? Ride On or not. Razin.


----------



## Mymando (Jul 25, 2019)

Nice job did you paint that one? If so awesome job and if not whoever did they nailed it!!


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 25, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Very nice bikes!! But who rides a bike with no pedals? Ride On or not. Razin.



Jaja u funny  I got them without pedal to save some space in my garage.


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 25, 2019)

Mymando said:


> Nice job did you paint that one? If so awesome job and if not whoever did they nailed it!!



Yes it’s restored!!


----------



## Driftpr (Jul 25, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Beautiful Phantoms! Mine turned into a rust bucket again.



Time to shine and buff!!!


----------



## Sven (Jul 25, 2019)




----------

